# Chinese and Japanese ships collide.



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

A video here of some excitable Oriental seamanship,could have been worse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhQXZJQKXYw


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like Japanese police or Coast Guard trying to stop a Chinese vessel entering some restricted area.


----------

